# Spacer Question: Brembo Big Brake Kit and Stock VW 17" wheels



## TheBossman (Apr 22, 2003)

I sold my DTM Kruez wheels and it will be 4 weeks before the new ones are ready. i want to put my stock 17" monte Carlos back on the car but I know i will need a spacer of some kind.
i really dont want to have to uninstall the brembo kit and put back my stock setup on.
What size spacer would I need?


----------



## doN_R6 (Sep 6, 2000)

*Re: Spacer Question: Brembo Big Brake Kit and Stock VW 17" wheels (TheBossman)*

what is the offset of your 17 rims? i have 17" 35mm offset rims for winter and they fit my wilwood dynalite caliper (big, edgy and bulky style). to my knowledge, most 17s w/35mm offset should fit your brake kit...also depending on the style of your spokes. if your spokes are flat or arch inward, you might a problem. but if your spokes are arched outwards, you should be fine with a 35mm.
Assuming, your OEM 17s are 40mm offset, you'll need at least 8 mm spacers to clear it. 5 mm spacers might do the job, but it'll be very close. I would say 8mm would be a better choice. Also, when getting spacers, please get longer bolts.
If you want to be 100% sure, then get 10mm spacers.
hope this helps.


----------



## TheBossman (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Spacer Question: Brembo Big Brake Kit and Stock VW 17" wheels (TheBossman)*

Thanks,
I called ECS this moring and they helped me out. I ordered what I needed to make it work. Now lets just hope it does when it gets here haha


----------



## doN_R6 (Sep 6, 2000)

*Re: Spacer Question: Brembo Big Brake Kit and Stock VW 17" wheels (TheBossman)*

so what did they recommend? just curious.


----------



## Silverstone6 (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Spacer Question: Brembo Big Brake Kit and Stock VW 17" wheels (TheBossman)*

If you don't mind sharing, how much were they? Shipping? VAT? Did they fit without modification? Stock 17's?


----------



## TheBossman (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Spacer Question: Brembo Big Brake Kit and Stock VW 17" wheels (Silverstone6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silverstone6* »_If you don't mind sharing, how much were they? Shipping? VAT? Did they fit without modification? Stock 17's? 

These are the spacers I got.. bolted right on, and no mods to the wheels to clear the Brembos.
HR40255571 20mm 57.1mm Bolt 14x1.5 DR 5/100 3 $85.60 per pair 
You also need new bolts which are 2.95ea. I cant remember what length I got, but I am sure the guys at ECS can help you there
Shipping? hell that is going to depend on where you are so i cant help there. 



_Modified by TheBossman at 11:46 AM 6-13-2003_


----------



## Silverstone6 (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Spacer Question: Brembo Big Brake Kit and Stock VW 17" wheels (TheBossman)*

I was getting at the cost of the main Brembo Grand Tourismo kit& how easily it fit? and it's cost??


----------



## TheBossman (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Spacer Question: Brembo Big Brake Kit and Stock VW 17" wheels (Silverstone6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silverstone6* »_I was getting at the cost of the main Brembo Grand Tourismo kit& how easily it fit? and it's cost?? 

oooh
The GT kit lists for $2575 from various dealers. I got mine through one of my sponsors so you cant really go by what I paid
Install was simple. Took 2.5 hours and you just have to trim the dust shields.


----------



## Silverstone6 (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Spacer Question: Brembo Big Brake Kit and Stock VW 17" wheels (TheBossman)*

great! I was just tring to see if it was a true kit made for the MKIV. Just a little trimming doesn't sound soo bad. And the kit comes with everything you need except the spacers right? 
thanks!


----------



## TheBossman (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Spacer Question: Brembo Big Brake Kit and Stock VW 17" wheels (Silverstone6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silverstone6* »_great! I was just tring to see if it was a true kit made for the MKIV. Just a little trimming doesn't sound soo bad. And the kit comes with everything you need except the spacers right? 
thanks!









yup has everything you need minus spacers, and brake fulid.


----------



## parklane (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: Spacer Question: Brembo Big Brake Kit and Stock VW 17" wheels (TheBossman)*

Why do you need spacers? Brembo makes a system designed for the VW and the parts are available seperately. The system part number I have is 1A16011A. When I spoke to them, they advised me to measure 48mm clearance for the caliper.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Spacer Question: Brembo Big Brake Kit and Stock VW 17" wheels (parklane)*

FYI, the new ECS Stage 2 version 2 kit which uses the Porsche Brembo caliper and a custom 2 piece 13.1" rotor fits under the stock 17" wheel without the need to use wheel spacers.


----------



## TheBossman (Apr 22, 2003)

Now that I got my car back i took off the spacers to see if the wheels would clear and they did. so now i have a set of 20mm spacers from H&R to sell haha


----------



## GOGOVDUBER (May 22, 2001)

*Re: (TheBossman)*

damn looks like you got sold spacers you didn't even need


----------



## TheBossman (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (GOGOVDUBER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GOGOVDUBER* »_damn looks like you got sold spacers you didn't even need









nah it wasn't like that. i wasn't sure and I had sold my wheels so i needed to get the stock wheels on ASAP, so I got them just to be on the safe side. Heck as soon as I told my VW buddies I had them for sale I sold them.


----------



## Silverstone6 (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (TheBossman)*

I just put my Brembo Big Brake Kit on and they wouldn't clear my VW wheels even with a 5mm spacer. 
I have the VW Exor wheels which ones do you have that cleared??


----------



## TheBossman (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Silverstone6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silverstone6* »_I just put my Brembo Big Brake Kit on and they wouldn't clear my VW wheels even with a 5mm spacer. 
I have the VW Exor wheels which ones do you have that cleared?? 

Thanks for bring this back up. I never got to post my new findings. I have the Monte Carlos and the wheel bolt right up *but* you are barely and I mean like 1mm off. so a 5mm spacer should be more than enough for the brembos to clear Monte Carlos. 
On the Exor I have never seen those so I cant help you there


----------



## Silverstone6 (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (TheBossman)*

I actually got the 8mm spacers thinking they would be enough with the Exor wheels, and they are not!!!








Oh well, I'll just return them and get the 10mm or 12mm spacers. 
They are a bit "chunky on the inner side but
Here is a pic of the Exor VW wheel in 17x7:


----------



## TheBossman (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Silverstone6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silverstone6* »_I actually got the 8mm spacers thinking they would be enough with the Exor wheels, and they are not!!!








Oh well, I'll just return them and get the 10mm or 12mm spacers. 
They are a bit "chunky on the inner side but


Yeah the Monte's are curved out a little and the width of the spokes are kinda thin.
Now just get some 20mm for the back to offset the front.


----------



## Imola Yellow GTi (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: (TheBossman)*

Are there any friendlier OEM 17" wheels that go over the Brembo's nicely with safe clearance; intended for winter usage.


----------



## Silverstone6 (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (TheBossman)*

I'm just going to use 12mm in the front and the 15mm's in the rear. That's not as much "stagger" as I wanted but it'll be fine.


----------

